# Silk vs. Wool Ties? When to wear? What to wear with?



## Shoe City Thinker (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm always looking for ways to add more sophistication into my wardrobe. Most of my ties are made of silk. I'm aware that ties come in wool or wool/silk blends. But I'm not sure when it is appropriate to wear a wool necktie over a silk one. What do you accessorize a wool tie with? What kind of jacket or shirt willl pair up with a wool tie?

Once I get a few good ideas, I'lll be at the Wrentham factory outlets on the hunt fot a wool tie that will coordinate with my tweed coat. 

What are the rules for combining wool ties with wook neckwear? Rules for combining wool chalais tied with a worcested 


What do I wear with a fine worcested suit: silk or wool tie? Sport coats?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Wool ties are more of a fall/winter thing, I think. It also depends on what kind of wool neckties you are referring to. Knitted, ones made of suiting, ones in the same patterns as any given silk necktie?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I am very partial to wool and wool-silk blend ties and have quite a few. I think they are at their best complementing a tweed or faux tweed jacket or suit.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Agreed. They have a more casual look about them.


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

I agree with Jan and Jovan, and with the reasons they give. A rough-surfaced tie (such as wool) goes with a rough-surfaced jacket (or under a V-necked pullover).


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Agree with everyone above. For shirts, an oxford cloth,(for the texture), button down, (for the style), will always be appropriate.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

It's also very possible to wear subdued wool or cashmere (not knit) ties with business suitings during cooler weather. A lot of very good dressers (both famous and un-famous) have done so.


----------



## Rick Blaine (Aug 26, 2012)

Helpful thread. Perhaps I should exclusively look at wool ties going forward. 

I have been looking for a way to wear ties to work and socially but not make it formal... like an odd vest or sport coat over chinos/jeans. Are wool (gabardine?) ties just tad bit more casual in appearance or is it a world of difference?

Also would it be a faux pass to wear wool ties in summer?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Rick Blaine said:


> Helpful thread. Perhaps I should exclusively look at wool ties going forward.
> 
> I have been looking for a way to wear ties to work and socially but not make it formal... like an odd vest or sport coat over chinos/jeans. Are wool (gabardine?) ties just tad bit more casual in appearance or is it a world of difference?
> 
> Also would it be a faux pass to wear wool ties in summer?


Wool ties are great for that. Not choosing a dark suit nor a white shirt also helps.

Wool/silk mixes and cotton/silk mixes can also work. Various degrees of texture besides plain silk print ties also work.

I would go for cotton or cotton mixes, or silk knits during summer for a less formal tie. Wool is ok the other 3 seasons...

Thetiebar actually have some rather nice looking wool and cotton ties cheaply.


----------



## Sober (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree with the previous comments (except with the reference to jeans). Additionally, I think wool ties go well with corduroy trousers OR a corduroy jacket.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Shoe City Thinker said:


> I'm always looking for ways to add more sophistication into my wardrobe. Most of my ties are made of silk. I'm aware that ties come in wool or wool/silk blends. But I'm not sure when it is appropriate to wear a wool necktie over a silk one. What do you accessorize a wool tie with? What kind of jacket or shirt willl pair up with a wool tie?
> 
> Once I get a few good ideas, I'lll be at the Wrentham factory outlets on the hunt fot a wool tie that will coordinate with my tweed coat.
> 
> ...


Rule #1: The *are* no rules!

As the excellent responses you've already received suggests, this is a more complex issue than it perhaps seems. So I will offer some simple, and therefore simplistic advice on the matter solely for the sake of simplicity. (Or is it simple-mindedness? :icon_scratch

Wear wool ties anytime you want a more rustic appearance, and silk ones anytime you want a dressier/more refined one. And the rougher the wool the more rustic. A wool/silk blend somewhat straddles the divide, and wool challis are just a peg further down the formality scale.

Sport coats can handle either wool or silk ties of the right sorts. A tweed tie might look out of place with a refined navy blazer, but will look great with corduroy. Your tweed sport coat will look great with silk madder paisley and silk rep stripes. Until you get more confident, stick with silk for all but your tweed or corduroy suits.

You can wear your wool ties with just about any shirt between a tartan or check country shirt, and a a white, broadcloth French cuff shirt with a spread collar. Wool ties usually look good with silk PS's.


----------

